# Buffed-Blasc und die Änderungen "XML-Datei"



## ltdeta (21. September 2006)

Hallo liebe Entwickler,

ich höre in letzter Zeit von häufigen Änderungen an dem XML-Format der einzelnen Items in der Item-Datenbank.

Dies bringt zumindest in dem Fall von EQDKP-Itemstatts ein ständiges änderen des Quellcodes mit sich 
(Parsen der XML-Daten)

Gibt es den keine Möglichkeit so was besser zu kommunizieren oder die Updates besser zu bündeln ?

Ich meine Euch ist doch auch an guten Ruf gelegen aber die ständigen Änderungen und dann noch ohne irgendwelche Vorankündigungen (soweit ich weis)  sorgen nicht gerade dafür. 
Bzw. der gute Ruf leidet zunehmend darunter.

Ich weis auch nicht wieviele Tools und Foren-Mods Eure Datenbank über die XML-Datei benutzen aber ich schätze es sind einige und jeder von denen muss halt was ändern wenn Ihr was ändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So ich hoffe ich werde nicht Mißverstanden den ich versuche nur die Probleme aufzuzeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (21. September 2006)

Hallo ltdeta,

wir arbeiten im Moment an einem Developer-Blog, in diesem Blog werden wir die ganzen Schnittstellen vorstellen und erklären, außerdem wird es dort Anküdnigungen über kommende Änderungen geben und allgemein wird es dort Informationen rund um die Entwicklung buffed.de / BLASC geben.


----------



## markinator (16. Januar 2007)

Existiert das Developer-Blog bereits und wenn ja, unter welchem URL ist es zu erreichen?


----------

